# Disapointed new member



## HippyOwl (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## st3v3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Did you follow the instructions for getting a pack?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 19, 2014)

I think Phil only checks the membership requests mailbox once a week.

If you sent in a request through this, best send a PM to admin.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 19, 2014)

Look here.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/community-news/19118-membership-packs-requests.html


----------



## HippyOwl (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you. I wasn't sure of this so had asked by email to admin. I will try again. Thanks


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 19, 2014)

HippyOwl said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure of this so had asked by email to admin. I will try again. Thanks



On behalf of Admin, apology accepted.

c:


----------



## HippyOwl (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes my apologies for not going through the correct procedure. I have done now...... I was just worried at the lack of response.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Admin (Sep 20, 2014)

HippyOwl said:


> Yes my apologies for not going through the correct procedure. I have done now...... I was just worried at the lack of response.:rolleyes2:



It is no problem, you could not be expected to know. I have to "queue" requests and I allocated time to each queue. 

But there is only one of me and 14,000 of you


----------



## HippyOwl (Sep 21, 2014)

Sounds like you need staff!


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 21, 2014)

poor phill 1400/1 hope he gets more than a clock when he retires :lol-049::lol-053::wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 21, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> poor phill 1400/1 hope he gets more than a clock when he retires :lol-049::lol-053::wave:



He will, it will be an ulcer :juggle:


----------



## RogerV (Sep 21, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> poor phill 1400/1 hope he gets more than a clock when he retires :lol-049::lol-053::wave:




If he doesn't, I expect he'll be ticked off. :raofl:


----------

